# Is she moulting or dying?



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

I just got home to find my AF cobalt blue upright but barely moving, now is she moulting upright, or dying? I only got her a week ago and she has been very lively up until now, but I tapped her gently this evening and got no reaction at all except a small movement on the end of one of her front legs. I'm off to get a photo and maybe someone could advise on what to do?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

She could be molting, my A.behlei female molted last night in an upright position and it looked as if she was in a typical death curl.

Leave her be for 24hrs and check on her again.
-P


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

the best thing to do i leave well alone. If she is moulting then any disturbance could be fatal. I rehoused one of these the other day and she then spent the next 6 hours in the same fixed position where she landed out of the tub. I poked her (very gently) with a poker and she didn't move when usually she'd be straight to the business of trying to punch holes in me and the ruler!


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

This is said cobalt this evening. I've read that moulting upright against their body weight can be life threatening, and that gently flipping them over can help. I gather from your post Olly that this isn't to be recommended?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Sadly that looks like a death curl to me. 
Really sorry, it sucks when that happens.
Dont throw her out just yet though, she might come round.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I used to have 2 brachys that always moulted upright and managed to survive it. Fingers crossed she pulls through


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

That doesnt look good im afraid


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

This is silly to say as you know what you're doing with Ts, but does she have a water bowl? Also is she wild caught, I was reading my new tarantula book earlier and it said during transit they often become dehydrated amongst other things and they just die within a few weeks.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> This is silly to say as you know what you're doing with Ts, but does she have a water bowl? Also is she wild caught, I was reading my new tarantula book earlier and it said during transit they often become dehydrated amongst other things and they just die within a few weeks.


Yes she does have a water bowl and I believe her to be CB. I hope she pulls through cos I have a male ready and waiting to woe.....


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Your cobalt looks to be in excellent condition save for the issue you have. No sign of her being too old, or near a moult. However the camera does lie these days.

Your substrate looks new, and moist. Have you provided her a hide? Have you kept the temperatures and humidity up? It should be at least 75 and humidity approaching the 80s. I wouldnt have thought, considering our current weather that this would be a problem in such a short space of time.

As the abdomen is round it doesnt suggest dehydration either. However dehydration will kill if left unchecked. Apparently the tarantula gets to a certain point where no rehydration will have an affect.

What you might wish to do is get her into an ICU - a sterile environment where you can control the humidity more easily. I often put a toilet tube in so they have a retreat.

If you use a cricket tub or if you feel confident about the lack of response you might want to turn her over to examine the mouth and anus. Are there any signs of nematodes, mites etc? Do use caution though, this genus can play dead!

I really hope she pulls through but the legs are looking weak.

If it were me that sold it to you I'd replace after only having it a week. Its very unlikely that you've had a bearing in this, unless there are some factors like sprays, flea powders, etc. You might want to contact the seller.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Your cobalt looks to be in excellent condition save for the issue you have. No sign of her being too old, or near a moult. However the camera does lie these days.
> 
> Your substrate looks new, and moist. Have you provided her a hide? Have you kept the temperatures and humidity up? It should be at least 75 and humidity approaching the 80s. I wouldnt have thought, considering our current weather that this would be a problem in such a short space of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I have turned her over gently and there is no sign of mites etc. Her legs did move a bit when she was on her back and seemed to uncurl a bit - probably means very little. Humidity seems fine and I left the tub that she was received in in the tank (cos I was too scared to try and retrieve it! But don't tell anyone...). I will try the ICU route - poor thing I hope she will be alright :diablo:


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah just try an ICU 
hope she pulls through shes gorgeous.


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

rabbit said:


> Thanks for this. I have turned her over gently and there is no sign of mites etc. Her legs did move a bit when she was on her back and seemed to uncurl a bit - probably means very little. Humidity seems fine and I left the tub that she was received in in the tank (cos I was too scared to try and retrieve it! But don't tell anyone...). I will try the ICU route - poor thing I hope she will be alright :diablo:


 I hope she's alright for you, keep the humidity high and hope for the best. As a side note re-leaving the tub in. When you have very fast aggressive spiders (and even when you don't) a decent pair of forceps are vital for maintenance at a safe(ish) distance. Most pet shops should have them for about a tenner. Great for retrieving unwanted live-food, moults, upturning water dishes etc.


----------



## Josh R (Jan 14, 2008)

She may be having problems moulting, maybe a 'wet moult' ?


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Got up this morning and there is no change - she's still lying in the same position as yesterday. Got to go to work soon, but I suppose it won't look good if the situation is the same this evening


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

rabbit said:


> Got up this morning and there is no change - she's still lying in the same position as yesterday. Got to go to work soon, but I suppose it won't look good if the situation is the same this evening


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

Ah so frustrating, if there is no change tonight, you could try dripping a few drops of liquid onto her mouth parts - use a small syringe. 

Best of luck


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Devastated! She hasn't moved and there is a single white mite crawling over her. She was such a beauty too


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that  I wonder what went wrong, some internal injury maybe?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

mites will find dead things, it would be a rare occassion that the mite caused the issue.

As I suggested earlier there's nothing obvious from the way she looks but you should contact the seller.

Sorry for you loss


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

It's also bizarre as their is liquid coming out of the tip of one of her front legs. The last time I saw that on a T was my pampho who had a bad moult but who pulled through okay and just just didn't use that leg until the next shed.


----------

